# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  الف مبروك واكثر يازهور الحصن ورياحينها

## محمد خمايسة

شكرا لكم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> زرعـــتم بالورود لنا طريقا .................... وإنا بالطريق لســـــائرينا
> وأبــدعتم بهذا العلم دهرا....................  وإنا فـي خطاكم مقتدينا
> ستفخر فيكم البلقاء يوما .................   ونفخر فيكم العمر سنينا
> 
> أف مبرووك لأهاليكم حصاد مازرعوه، ثم هنيئا لكم بإنجازكم وشكرا لمنتدى الحصن على جمعه للأحبة.
> 
> محمد عاطف خمايسه/ خريج كلية الحصن/ رئيس قسم البرامج الثقافية/ قناة روتانا الفضائية


اهلين فيك يا محمد الخمايسة 

شو الأبيات الجميلة هاي 

نور المنتدى

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ابيات جميله شكرا 
واهلا بك بيننا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلا فيك اوخونا خمايسه وشكرا الك على الابيات

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مرحبا انت انت نفسك محمد خمايسة  الي كنت عنا في الكلية ؟!

----------


## محمد خمايسة

شكرا لكم جميعا وإضافة إلى جمالكم فردودكم وتواصلكم اجمل من الجمال.
وللاخوة الذين لم يسبق لنا اللقاء فأنا محمد عاطف خمايسة /كنت رئيس لجان الطلبة في جامعة البلقاء ،ومشارك في برنامج سباق المعرفةلثلاث دورات متتالية ، وبطل جامعة البلقاء لأربع سنوات في الشعر والإلقاء الشعري، تخرجت عام 2007م.

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شكرا لكم جميعا وإضافة إلى جمالكم فردودكم وتواصل اجمل من الجمال.
> وللاخوة الذين لم يسبق لنا اللقاء فأنا محمد عاطف خمايسة /كنت رئيس لجان الطلبة في جامعة البلقاء ،ومشارك في برنامج سباق المعرفةلثلاث دورات متتالية ، وبطل جامعة البلقاء لأربع سنوات في الشعر والإلقاء الشعري، تخرجت عام 2007م.



نورت يا استاذ محمد 

احنا بانتظار اشعارك في المنتدى الثقافي :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

نورت اخ محمد 
اهلا وسهلا فيك
ويسلموا على الابيات الجميلة

----------


## محمد خمايسة

شكرا لجميع اخواني وأخواتي ونحن على العهد إخوة ان شاء الله

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهلا وسهلا بك في بيتك :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [mark="6600FF"]زرعـــتم بالورود لنا طريقا .................... وإنا بالطريق لســـــائرينا
> وأبــدعتم بهذا العلم دهرا.......................... وإنا فـي خطاكم مقتدينا
> ستفخر فيكم البلقاء يوما .........................   ونفخر فيكم العمر سنينا
> 
> أف مبرووك لأهاليكم حصاد مازرعوه، ثم هنيئا لكم بإنجازكم وشكرا لمنتدى الحصن على جمعه للأحبة.
> 
> محمد عاطف خمايسه/ خريج كلية الحصن/ رئيس قسم البرامج الثقافية/ قناة روتانا الفضائية[/mark]


عراسي يا ابو حميد 

واجمل واطيب تحياتي .


زميلك من كلية الحصن بس دبلوم.

----------


## محمد خمايسة

تحياتي الك تحية عسكرية واكيد على راسي بحبك وبفتخر فيك...

----------

